# Lump near throat latch?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No scrape and no other symptoms? What color is the horse?


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> No scrape and no other symptoms? What color is the horse?


No injuries as far as i can tell. She is eating, drinking, using the bathroom, and acting fine Doesn't seem to bug her when i touch it. It's sorta hard. We don't know what it is/what to do...she is chestnut with white details


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Could be a tooth problem, could be a bug bite...


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Could be a tooth problem, could be a bug bite...


thank you, i will let them know...she found it a few days ago; how long would it take for a bug bite to go away?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

A week or more, in my experience. This just came on very suddenly?


----------



## thomas20 (May 6, 2011)

I believe it is the parotid gland that you are seeing, and some horses will get swelling there that doesn't seem to go away. If it comes and goes it may be a sign of a mild allergic reaction.

Thomas


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

thomas20 said:


> I believe it is the parotid gland that you are seeing, and some horses will get swelling there that doesn't seem to go away. If it comes and goes it may be a sign of a mild allergic reaction.
> 
> Thomas



If it could be due to something she's allergic too, when my friend d-wormed her last, she said she switched her d-wormer.
She used to use Horse Health d-wormer, but the local store no longer sells that so instead she bought a different d-wormer. I think she said it was Quest, and in a green box. I don't think she has ever used this before.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I would guess an absessed tooth. My mare has one our dentist said would fall out in its own time. 

There is no eye or nasal drainage? How long has it been there? Has it grown in the last couple days? It's hard to tell without pictures... it could also be an onset of strangles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveCuriousGeorge (Mar 6, 2011)

Get her teeth checked. It could be something to do with her teeth if they haven't been done in a while. She could also be allergic to something. Has she had her shots? strangles starts out like this. It is deadly. Make sure she's had her shots. Also, does she have a slat block. It could be some kind of build up and salt helps if they dont get much of it.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

It may be Bot fly larva, if you have them in your area. My gelding (before he got sold) had a large lump in his nose, that sounds like this, and it was a bot fly, nothing to worry about it if is.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> A week or more, in my experience. This just came on very suddenly?





LoveCuriousGeorge said:


> Get her teeth checked. It could be something to do with her teeth if they haven't been done in a while. She could also be allergic to something. Has she had her shots? strangles starts out like this. It is deadly. Make sure she's had her shots. Also, does she have a slat block. It could be some kind of build up and salt helps if they dont get much of it.


She has no nasal or eye drainage, i thought strangles caused lumps on the actual throat? She hasn't had any shots yet...how do you cure strangles just in case that is what she has? And what are other strangles symptoms? It did come on pretty suddenly, she noticed it about 5 days ago...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

westonsma said:


> I would guess an absessed tooth. My mare has one our dentist said would fall out in its own time.
> 
> There is no eye or nasal drainage? How long has it been there? Has it grown in the last couple days? It's hard to tell without pictures... it could also be an onset of strangles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Those were my thoughts. Either an absessed tooth or strangles.


site4pets said:


> She has no nasal or eye drainage, i thought strangles caused lumps on the actual throat? She hasn't had any shots yet...how do you cure strangles just in case that is what she has? And what are other strangles symptoms? It did come on pretty suddenly, she noticed it about 5 days ago...


 You can Google about strangles or here is some info:
Strangles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
As for what to do with the horse, they could wait to see if it gets worse or call a vet to check it out. It could also be where something poked the horse or got stuck in the horse, like a sliver, and it's getting infected. Or he horse has a cold and a gland has swollen up. Again, either wait and see or call the vet.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

If the eyes or nose start draining, even if you notice just the slightest bit, call your vet immediately. Strangles is HIGHLY contagious. 

Does it feel like it's filled with pus? Or does it have a hard core or scab?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

westonsma said:


> If the eyes or nose start draining, even if you notice just the slightest bit, call your vet immediately. Strangles is HIGHLY contagious.
> 
> Does it feel like it's filled with pus? Or does it have a hard core or scab?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's feels like it's a rock that formed under her skin...:? but it's the tinniest bit squishy. She hasn't been around any horses for months, the tack is always cleaned and never shared, and she stays on my friends property. So i doubt it's strangles, she doesn't seem to be showing any symptoms of strangles anyway. We do have fly's around here, so it may be from that


----------

